# Interesting bird colorations



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

This week, my hunting group managed a few interesting finds (at least I've never seen them before) :

Scaup drake, which I'm fairly sure was a lesser, with a green iridescent head.

Gadwall drake, with a two-toned head. The upper half was purple.

How often do these show up around here?


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ya have any pictures?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> This week, my hunting group managed a few interesting finds (at least I've never seen them before) :
> 
> Scaup drake, which I'm fairly sure was a lesser, with a green iridescent head.
> 
> ...


SWEET!

The Purple Gads showup quite often around here, given their population density. BUT you have to know what you are looking for! Most are like this one pictured but some get a very distinct purple mask/upper head/crest like you describe.








purple Gaddy:


















The Green headed Scaup was more then likely a juvie Greater, not a common resident per say but they do show up from time to time. 









another way to id a greater vs lesser is to examine the white on the secondaries. If it extends into the primarys, you have a greater


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

speaking of wild looking colorations of duck's...










*A Mallard/Wigeon Hybred*. I spotted one exactly like this a couple years ago on FB's Rest Pond.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's one I have posted before. There were 2 others with it that got away. Wigeon/Gadwall


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i remember that...

what did you end up doing with him?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> i remember that...
> 
> what did you end up doing with him?


My cousin was the one that got it. I think he had it mounted, not sure.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a couple more. This photo isn't the greatest but notice the hen mallard on the left with her wing out. (probably a park duck) Also, notice the drake mallard in the middle with the gray bill. (He also had small sprigs) Pintail/Mallard....... I know the photo sucks and I should have taken a better one.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Hunter_17 said:


> Ya have any pictures?


Unfortunately I don't even own a camera at the moment. :sad: I also didn't shoot either one. My dad got some good pics of the Gadwall. Its head is about like the one in the 2nd picture Longgun posted, maybe a little darker. He's donating it to an aspiring taxidermist as a first project. :-|

I don't know what my friend did with the scaup, but I got a good look at the wings and I'm quite sure it was a lesser.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's a couple more. This photo isn't the greatest but notice the hen mallard on the left with her wing out. (probably a park duck) Also, notice the drake mallard in the middle with the gray bill. (He also had small sprigs) Pintail/Mallard....... I know the photo sucks and I should have taken a better one.


yep, looks to be a "pinard" but sheesh, why is the rest of him so hidden? ... need to shoot a different choke?? i remember seeing something about a light modified? 

The "susie w/the white somethings" on the otherhand, taking into consideration how, um, "friendly" drake mallards can be, it could be anything jumping into the genepool! :shock:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Unfortunately I don't even own a camera at the moment. :sad: I also didn't shoot either one. My dad got some good pics of the Gadwall. Its head is about like the one in the 2nd picture Longgun posted, maybe a little darker. He's donating it to an aspiring taxidermist as a first project. :-|
> 
> *wow, well get word to that upstart of what a unique specimine he has as a first. *
> 
> ...


Clear as mud right!? 

Both exceptional additions to the bag none the less.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> yep, looks to be a "pinard" but sheesh, why is the rest of him so hidden? ... need to shoot a different choke?? i remember seeing something about a light modified?
> 
> The "susie w/the white somethings" on the otherhand, taking into consideration how, um, "friendly" drake mallards can be, it could be anything jumping into the genepool! :shock:[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I like the heck out of that choke, just not for close flying teal.


What?? but wait!

there could be a coolio nickname for ya in regard to teal anyway ...

"The Magician of the Marsh", *bang* he go's - "_POOF_" they're gone! :shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yep he cant hot any duck close range. he kills them out there at 60 yards and further. LOL i take care of the close ones.


----------

